# Angeln auf Menorca ?



## Guen (18. November 2002)

Hallo ,kann mir jemand sagen was anglerisch auf Menorca möglich ist ?

Gruss Guen


----------



## silentwatcher (18. November 2002)

Wo oder was ist denn, Menorca? ;+


----------



## Guen (18. November 2002)

Hi Patrick ,ist ne Insel neben Mallorca !

Gruss Guen


----------



## daunti (23. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Menorca ?*

Hi! 
Gibt es inzwischen vielleicht schon updates bezüglich angeln auf/um Menorca? Freue mich über jeden Beitrag.

gruß daunti


----------



## daunti (31. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Menorca ?*

Hey Leute!

gibt doch sicher jemanden, der`s dort schon versucht hat? lasst mich nicht hängen...


----------



## ralle (31. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Menorca ?*

Ist wohl scheinbar noch Neuland bei unseren Boardies !


----------



## daunti (1. September 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Menorca ?*

Ja, leider. Ist halt doch was anderes als Norwegen ;-)


----------



## daunti (27. September 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Menorca ?*

Hi Boardies!

Bin zurück aus meinem Urlaub auf Menorca und schreib mal gleich ein paar Eindrücke bezüglich angeln.

Also Fisch gibt es massenweise, das gleich mal vorweg. Die typischen "Mittelmeer-Kleinfische" wie man sie überall fängt (kleine Brassen, kleine Barsche, Tintenfische usw.) gibts natürlich auch auf Menorca und man kann sie bequem und mit großem Erfolg von der Küste aus (mit Wasserschnecken, Garnelen, Tintenfischstückchen oder Muscheln als Köder auf 4er bis 8er Haken) angeln. Die Küste fällt am Großteil der Insel sehr stark ab und man kann schon mit geringen Wurfweiten in Tiefen von 30-40m angeln. An solchen Stellen trifft man wenn man etwas Glück hat auch auf Makrele, Gelbflossentun und Barracuda (ich hab alle drei gesehen, jedoch keinen gelandet). Die Einheimischen stehen oft mit mittleren Spinruten an den Felsigen Küsten und fischen mit ca. 10cm Wobbler auf Barracuda. Ich konnte allerdings auch von ihnen keine Fänge sehen.
Als ich meinen mitgebrachten 15cm Rapala an der Küste entlang schwimmen schickte hatte ich nach ca 1/2 Stunde einen heftigen Biss. Nach gut 20 Sekunden Drill hab ich den Fisch aber leider verloren... Ich konnte ihn nicht sehen also weiß ich auch nicht was es dann wirklich war - fix ist, dass er groß war. Schade, aber meine gute Urlaubslaune ließ ich mir dann doch nicht verderben. In der Fischpfanne am Abend brutzelten dann eben nur 15cm lange Brassen und Barsche bis 1/2kg die allerdings vorzüglich schmeckten.
Fazit: Eine sehr schöne Insel mit viel Potential zum Angeln. Außerdem wunderschön und gut geeignet zum Schnorcheln und Tauchen. Für die großen Fische müsste man aber eher ein Boot nehmen und 200-300m vor der Küste mit Wobbler oder Blinker schleppen (wie`s die Einheimischen machen).

Ich hoffe dass ich dem ein oder anderen Menorcaurlauber mit den kurzen Erfahrungen helfen konnte.

Grüße,
daunti


----------



## Micky Finn (27. September 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Menorca ?*

Hallo Daunti,

schön daß fischmäßig das Ein oder Andere geboten war. Ab und an Mal einen Biß an der Leine und schöne erholsame Tage, das ist es doch was wir suchen.
Danke für den Bericht, wieder ein weißer Fleck auf der AB-Revierkarte getilgt.

Grüße

Andreas


----------



## daunti (29. September 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Menorca ?*

Micky Finn, da hast du recht! Die erholsamen Tage hätten leicht noch ein weilchen dauern können ;-)


----------



## 73Sparerfahrer (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Menorca ?*

Hi,

war auch auf Menorca und bin gestern Nacht heimgekommen. Ich habe mit der Spinnrute die zerklüftete Küste bei Kap D'Artroux, Nähe Ciutadella, Cala En Bosh befischt. Leider ohne Erfolg, doch war es wegen der tollen Landschaft der Angeltag trotzdem ein Erlebnis. 
Gesehen habe ich kleinere Exemplare von (vermutlich) Brassen. Die Einheimsichen habe ich Ganztags beim Schleppen beobachten können, genau wie schon erwähnt in 200 bis 500 m Abstand zur Küste. Ich denke mir aber auch das Angeln von der Küste könnte von Erfolg sein. Auch wenn es oftmals nicht ganz einfach und mit ein bisschen Kletterei verbunden ist, eine zugängliche Stelle am Wasser zu finden. Doch das kann den Reiz des Spinnfischen evtl. ja gerade ausmachen.
An Angelködern gibt es vor Ort viele Wobbler (vermutlich für Barsche) und Köder zum Fang von Tintenfische. Barracudas dürfen teilweise nicht beangelt werden genau wie einigige Haiarten, soviel ich weiß.

@Daunti 
Hast Du die erwähnten Köder selbst gefangen oder gekauft ?
#h

Gruß

Stefan


----------

